# If I want an agility dog..



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Should I not get a show line (West German)? Should I settle for working line if I am thinking of going in competition?
Or does anyone know some West German Show line breeders who really do put an emphasis on work and not just outward appearance?

I am kind of also confused on drive..what does it mean a dog has A LOT of drive? Does that also mean it's very dominant? Or would a lot of drive be good in agility? 

Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would stick with females for their smaller size. In the show lines I would look for someone that is breeding for an all around less extreme dog. Many are just not built to be agile. In the working lines I would want dogs that have good structure and can think and not just be crazy in drive. 

"A lot of drive" is very subjective. What some might consider a lot of drive, I might consider boring and flat. No, drive doesn't mean dominant. Yes, I would want drive in agility, but the dog has to also have the nerves to control the drive and the desire to work with and listen to its person.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you really want a showline dog, you have to really look for one that breeds more of a structually sound and agile dog. If you want to do do well in agiity and be able to do it for years to come, a workingline dog is the way to go as you will have a much better selection to choose from for a drivey, structurally sound, and agile dog. 

My workingline dog is 75 pounds of lean muscle and is extremely fast and agile. He's not as quick on the turns as the smaller dogs, but he jumps bigger and runs faster.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

My showline female was extremely fast in agility and a very high drive dog. By high drive I mean a love of work, strong food drive, strong prey drive, strong hunt drive, extremely biddable and good at problem solving. Unfortunately, my lack of teaching her a contact behavior led to constant issues in that area.
Here she is running at 9 years old (check out the dogwalk flyoff):





I'd probably get a working line the next time around though because knowing more now, I think I would more easily find what I want within the working line dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jora is great(what is her pedigree?)!! Nice run!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I get a small WL.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Jora is great(what is her pedigree?)!! Nice run!!


 Thanks 

Her dam was Canisphere's Tatianna out of this dog: V-CAN.CH. Bingo von der Dunieschenke - German shepherd dog and a bitch from the Canisphere show breeding line (older Amlines I can't find her pedigree on the database at the moment). Her sire was:CAN CH. Tsar vom Schloss Matzen - German shepherd dog


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Jora is great(what is her pedigree?)!! Nice run!!


+1! Wow- awesome run, despite the flyoff. The call away from the last "trick" jump, and the send to the tunnel (near the A-frame) were awesome! I really enjoyed watching that...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

And not to be a broken record (but I am) in rescue we often have dogs who are good candidates for sport, but they stay in foster longer because people aren't interested. Bonus there is that you know the adult size and structure, and if they are already good with people, dogs, which is nice.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My rescue girl is good at agility. As Jean mentions, the benefit was that I could see her structure and temperament. She is also real nice in obedience and starting tracking. I would rescue again for the reasons Jean stated. A puppy or may not turn out.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Canisphere Kennels! Heard nothing but good things about them. I often see Canisphere dogs listed in the Canadian Schutzhund trial result pages - looks like they consistently do good! 

Another good choice, (I think, don't know anything about them personally), if one likes the show lines, and is looking for some nice working drives.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Castlemaid said:


> Canisphere Kennels! Heard nothing but good things about them. I often see Canisphere dogs listed in the Canadian Schutzhund trial result pages - looks like they consistently do good!
> 
> Another good choice, (I think, don't know anything about them personally), if one likes the show lines, and is looking for some nice working drives.


 I don't have any personal experience with Canisphere. Jora was bred by someone who was a member of the same training club I am, from a one time litter. I know she worked closely with Canisphere with the breeding (I think they choose the sire and they owned him at the time). I couldn't have asked for a better GSD! I believe her breeder now has a male from Canisphere that she does SchH with and she thought extremely highly of their breeding program.


----------

